# Abt's - Poppers - Hell I don't Know What I Am Making W/Qview



## ronp (Sep 4, 2009)

Last year I wanted to do some with green chilis but the season was over. So tonight I picked up 6 green chilis to try it. Carol calls them poppers but she never had one. I think poppers are japs with cheese deep fried, who knows.

Anyway here is the start.



The peppers cleaned.



I get this from Sam's and it is sour cream based so I don't know how it will hold up in the smoker.



Filled with the dip and topped with Mexican Blend cheese.



And topped with turkey bacon.




This is my first so I will need some luck.

I am smoking with Pecan at 225', thanks Jerry for the box I got today.
Thanks for watching.


----------



## rivet (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Ron, those look pretty good, and you're right about "poppers"....They are plain cream cheese filled jalapenos, dipped in beer batter and then placed on a sheet and put in the freezer to stiffen up. After about 20 minutes, re-dip them in the batter and deep fry them (used a 'fry-baby' cooker) and they are excellent! 

This recipe is from a place I used to go to in Va Beach. Probably can fill them with any combo, but the original poppers were just plain cream cheese. 

Looking forward to your results!


----------



## fire it up (Sep 4, 2009)

Most of the poppers we have around here are always jalapenos stuffed with either osme form of a cheddar-ish cheese or cream cheese, breaded and fried.
They are good but if there was a bit of smoke flavor they would be great!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 4, 2009)

Poppers are definitely battered and deep fried...

Those ABTs Look Great...


----------



## morkdach (Sep 4, 2009)

interesting combo ya have there how did the turn out gotta be good.


----------



## got14u (Sep 4, 2009)

looks like a great start...can't wait for the finished pics


----------



## pignit (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## ronp (Sep 4, 2009)

Carol took one bite, and that was it.

I choked down 2 whole ones and quit, they were too hot. I guess we are not chili heads.

I'll toss the rest, if I can't enjoy what I eat, I am not eating it.


----------



## alx (Sep 4, 2009)

I dont grow NuMex SANDIA up here anymore because of pain inducing heat.My NuMex Joe Parker were bred for mild/uniformity of heat in fruits.The heirloom can have a mild pepper then a scorcher....on same plant.


----------



## pignit (Sep 4, 2009)

They look great Ron. When I get a batch of ABTs that are too hot to eat I put them in the fridge and use them in scrambled eggs..... fried rice... stuff where a little heat adds to the dish. I can't eat the really hots ones either. Ruins my day. Was the green chile dip hot also?


----------



## bman62526 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ron - how long did you smoke 'em at 225°?

When I do ABT's - I smoke them at 250° for at least 2 hours, sometimes close to 3 - and there is almost no heat left in them.....strange that you had such a high level of heat, which is why I wondered how long they were on the smoker.


----------



## chainsaw (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks great we use cream cheese, hot pepper and a can of crab meat. Regular bell peppers a good this way not as hot
I smoked some yellow ones last weekend but they were just as hot. Slurp some suds or milk with.


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 4, 2009)

I could see a lot of capsicum left on pic one of the series. Those white veins need to be removed if you want the heat gone.. Try just using cream cheese mixed with the mexican cheeses.. Those anaheims / hatch (green) chili's can be very mellow and have no "heat" as long as the seeds and capsicum are removed.  My wife doesn't like the heat either, and she loves my Anaheim ABT's.


----------



## rivet (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear they were too hot for you. Looked good, though. You migh have chunked them up for chili.....


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 4, 2009)

They looked good thou Ron. You should have tried putting them in the frig atleast overnight we have smoked some Abt's that were too hot to eat right then but I don't give up easy but in the frig they will lighten up a bit then maybe you could have eaten them.


----------



## tender loins (Sep 6, 2009)

I used 3 varieties of jalapenos (Purple, Jaloro (yellow), and Chichimeca) and none of mine tasted hot, so I conclude it was the methods or the time that made them mild.

It also will make a big difference if you do or do not remove the ribs/veins that hold the seeds. I try to remove them--I was taking them to a gathering and not sure if the people liked mild, hot, really hot, etc.

After cutting mine, I shoved them into a tall quart container (chinese soup clear heat resistant plastic takeout quart container w/lid), cover them with water, and microwave them for 5 minutes. Be sure they are covered or any exposed area will cook too much & get soft. I had 40-50 halves, use less nuke time with less peppers. 

Then I poured off the water and refrigerated them in fresh cold water until the next day when ready to assemble; I also dried the insides off with a paper towel before stuffing. 

I reckon I smoked them 3+ hours to get the REAL bacon done.


----------



## ronp (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe I didn't get all the veins out and that was the problem, I don't know. 

But for a mild pepper they were not.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that they were too hot Ron, they sure look good as do all your smokes...


----------



## hoser (Sep 6, 2009)

They sure looked good to me Ron...you're probably right about not getting all the membrane out. I normally use a small, sharp melon baller and it does the trick nicely. Too bad you didn't like em


----------



## pignit (Sep 6, 2009)

I watched Red prepare the medium hot you sent me and she was careful to get all that membrane out. They were not hot at all. Had a little warm to them but not hot. I bet you had too much membrane.....


----------



## oneshot (Sep 18, 2009)

Ron, those looked great!!!!!  But I looked at the first pic and could see some majorly fat veins in them dar peppers. I always take the vein out to the point of being even with the rest of the inside of the pepper and then rinse them. Then I put them on a paper towel to drain while getting my filling ready. Try it that way, I get no heat doing it like that but have a great pepper taste. Good luck partner!!!


----------



## erain (Sep 18, 2009)

like the others said about the membrane... i really aint a chili head either and never made abt's, but once i started i got hooked on them too. i also leave mine in the smoker until the skin on the pepper starts to shrivel a bit. i think the longer on heat the better the flavor. at least thats the way we like them. about time you got that old butt in gear and made some abt's!!!!! a for effort if nothing else man


----------

